# Single stage



## pete300 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi just looking for some feedback on a single stage unit, opinions on what to get for the light stuff. I have the Ariens Deluxe 24 for the serious snowfalls. Anyone have opinions on any of these newer electrics? I prefer Gas but looking for some advise from the members.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Anything Toro or Honda for a gas single stage will be good. Most of the electrics don't take the snow down to the pavement, so therefore lack partial self propulsion.


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

For the light stuff or just cutting paths in the backyard for the (little) dogs we have I use a Toro Powelite or my Honda HS522. I love the Honda starts easy, takes regular gas and clears down to the pavement. The Toro is a two stroke so mixing gas in a separate container is sometimes a pain but the machine is super light and dose an amazing job for its size.....Really can't go wrong with either the Toro powerlite or Honda hs522 as backup blowers.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

20 yr old toro ccr2000 2 cycle i brought back to life blowing heavy wet snow, was easier using this than my 28/10hp monster. buy gas for longevity, batteries are only good for x amount of years/charges and arent cheap to replace


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

There is no one on here that doesn't like a 2 stage but the caveat consensus, they don't do everything, heavy wet snows are difficult.


----------



## pete300 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for all the info it will help me decide on the next unit.


----------



## pete300 (Dec 2, 2018)

I found a Toro CCR 2000 online for $100. bucks. Not sure on its condition yet. Going to check it out.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Though Honda and Toro are the best, any single stage will work fine. Hondas start right up and are 4 cycle. They have a built in shut off valve, choke, but no primer, and heavy! Very heavy! However to replace the carb is a lot of work. Other 2 cycles are easier to replace the carb with Toro being the easiest. I like the belt on the Toro. 2 cycles are very light. I have a Snapper, Toro 2000? and 2450, 3650, and 210, and MTD made. All work well and will do the job.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i haven't used a new electric one but did use one a few years ago and they do ok and beat shoveling but don't compare to most gas ones. if you do get a 4 stroke single stage blower make sure it is at least 5hp or more. i had a 3.5hp honda single stage for a very short time and it didn't have enough power to really move snow well.


----------



## Stability (Nov 18, 2014)

Not sure on electric, but my Toro 721 R-C is a very aggressive machine. Took 4 seasons of heavy use on uneven concrete drives and walkways to wear down the rotor blades and scraper bar. I just changed the scraper, both blades, plug and belt (belt didn't need to be) for about $130 (parts from dealer).


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I have a snow Joe 15amp single stage corded, Snapper and yard machines 2 cycle. I think I like the Snapper. It an early 90s machine. Built like a tank. It was well take care off by the previous owner. Electric r ok if u can reach all of your areas without moving the cord. I don't recommend cordless.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

One of the best single stages is the Toro 300 GTS only made with the Suzuki 5 hp 2 stroke for a few years. They are light and powerful for their size. Engine parts are expensive (carb, ignition unit) but excellent longevity.


----------

